# High filter flow rate



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So I have had my cat tank running for several days. It's a 20g with a HOT Magnum 250 filter using a custom built spray bar. I built the spray bar to have directional, barrel type flow to help stir the detritus off the top of the substrate and into the water column so the filter can suck it up. The issue I seem to be running into is that it not only stirs up the crap, but the fine sand itself. Today I noticed fine sand substrate particles nearly coating my fake plants. I'm wondering how to slow down the flow enough to not stir the substrate. Should I try wrapping some blue foam around the bar? Unfortunately there is no way to control the outflow of the filter itself. Maybe I should drill the holes a bit bigger in the spray bar? Or maybe just every other one? I really don't want to have to do this so maybe some blue filter foam will slow the flow enough? They are currently approximately 24 1/8" holes in a bar that's approximately 24" long on a filter pushing 250 gph turnover.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A flow valve(ball valve) on the output(return) line would work better and be adjustable.
Two Little Fishies Ball Valve w/ Hose Barbs


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No hoses, so difficult to do anything. Point your spraybar up more?

Another $15 maybe and you could have gotten a Eheim 2211, complete with spraybar and adjustable flow on the input and output. It also comes set to install the spraybar at the left or right side so the water travels more before it rolls down and upsets your substrate. Maybe if you could do that with the spraybar you have?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately I was so confident in my build from my previous spray bar install that I cemented the parts together :-/ so adjustment is not possible without a complete rebuild. I really don't want to rebuild it and there's no extra room in the plumbing to install a ball joint. Shoot. You guys don't think a fine/thick foam would cut this down at all? If it would, I might even be able to find it in black to hide the white eye sore of the PVC.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A sponge or even the blue white pad will probl work.I see no problem with them,just thought the ball valve easier,and adjustable.
You're hard pvc from filter up to spray bar? The ball valve could go anywhere in return hose.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, all hard plumbing. Check out this pic. Doesn't leave a lot of room for mod. Building the spraybar was difficult enough with the limited available mod area. Outstanding surface movement, but stirring up my substrate is a recipe for fast micron cartridge clogging.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The pads/sponge may be your easiest route , but most hardware stores carry pvc glue in ball valves also.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Alright. We'll see how the pads work. I mean, I'm not looking for a significant flow reduction..my substrate is so clean with this swift flow. Looking for more of a diffusion..just enough to slow it down before it hits the front wall of the tank and takes a swift dive to the substrate. I think I'll grab the standard blue/white stuff, dust off my plants, try a double wrap and see where that leaves me. Thanks for the input, fellas.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So this filter offers no flow control whatsoever?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately not. I wrapped some blue filter foam around it. Even single wrap was too much so I poked holes in the foam where the holes in the bar are. The pic doesn't translate well but the ripples are making it across the tank surface to the front so I still have surface movement. Not as much as it used to be. Also wrapped some around the intake tube.

I think you're right, Ben. I think I should've opted for the 2211. 250gph is a great flow rate and awesome filtration for this cat tank, but it stirs up too much sand. Then the sand floats on the surface and I'm afraid it'll hinder gas exchange. If I can find a 2211 for a cheap enough price I would be interested in grabbing it. Just don't think the wife would be too happy about me spending the money on this magnum, then buying an eheim. Would have to find a way to hawk the magnum.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok so I have the eheim 2211 up and running now. Flow is definitely slower than the magnum 250. It's also much less intrusive in the tank which I like. Check it out!

I am a bit concerned that the left side of the tank isn't covered by the spray bar but maybe that's a good think. Maybe it'll help the suction tube pull the crap out of the water with it being relatively still on the left side. Would any of you guys be concerned about a "dead spot"?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A dead spot? You don't need a spraybar running the whole length of the tank. Easy to do on smaller tanks...try that with a 6ft or larger length tank.

I installed mine mounted on the right end of the tank. The flow goes all the way to the opposite end instead of bouncing on the front glass nearly immediately. I like it that way.

How did you get that thing that fast?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazon with local delivery  they have a warehouse in Phoenix.


----------

